# What does "Killer Tree" mean?



## WCS99no1 (Dec 21, 2008)

What does the tag on this tree mean? It's going to fall over? Don't cut it down unless you are really careful?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 21, 2008)

Where is it at and are there more pictures of the whole tree?


----------



## WCS99no1 (Dec 21, 2008)

No, can't provide more info on the tree. Somebody thought it was funny, took a pic, and posted it on their blog.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 21, 2008)

I am guessing by the crack you can see in the pic that the base is compromised and will be prone to going wherever it wants when a saw is put to it.

Or that there are dangerous limbs that are likely to come down as it is being felled.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 21, 2008)

News article on "killer tree"


----------



## WCS99no1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link. So "Killer Tree" means an arborist considers the tree dangerous for some reason.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 21, 2008)

WCS99no1 said:


> Thanks for the link. So "Killer Tree" means an arborist considers the tree dangerous for some reason.




I am guessing any professional would cringe at using the term "killer tree".

More likely a municipality used term.


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 21, 2008)

Yet another reason I will never travel to California.
Leave it to San Fran to label a tree as dangerous,they label it for "Safety" because they wont let you take it down "environment" or burn it for heat "Pollution" So that leaves it labeled.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 21, 2008)

*Regular*

Killer tree ribbon is used on a regular basis by wildland fire professionals.

Reason; trees/snags *kill* on a regular basis.

We would cringe at the failure to use ribbon.

==============

Here is a pic from the Kitson Fire in Oregon this last summer.

The driver (in photo) stopped to deal with a smoke, (fire was not out and it needed to be put out), and this tree that was burnt at the base came over.

Trees that are weakened by fire or wind are that way.

Interesting thing was the note the driver left on the vehicle for the tow truck driver. Could they get the lunch box out? The tree had been removed but some contents of the SUV were not accessible.


----------



## snowyman (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks smoke, guess your not just mirrors after all.   

That guy was real lucky by the look of it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe it's like when a pedophile enters a neighborhood, the tree just has to give the neighborhood a fair warning.


----------



## clearance (Dec 26, 2008)

Used it way out in the bush berfore. I think its for retards, like "danger", "hazard", etc. ain't quite enough so "killer" is used. 
Kind of like the word hero is handed out to all kinds of people, even those who didn't know it was coming, like at the WTC, the firefighters were heroes, the office people not.


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 26, 2008)

You should be fine unless you're and Orc or a dwarf. Otherwise, look out for flying rocks

Beware of the Ents:


----------



## WCS99no1 (Dec 28, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> You should be fine unless you're and Orc or a dwarf. Otherwise, look out for flying rocks
> 
> Beware of the Ents:



You made a LOTR reference. That makes you a nerd! Haha!


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2009)

Timber fallers carry that or a DANGER roll of flagging. They will flag hungup trees that they can't get down and sometimes do bee nests. Unfortunately, they use it for other things too, like flagging in a good way to walk into the unit, or where they cut a tree that they weren't supposed to, so when I see it I have to figure out what it denotes before wandering on through the brush.


----------



## Stihl051master (Jan 2, 2009)

Huh, and all this time I was thinking that this particular tree's purpose was to be made into stakes to drive through vampires hearts, thereby saving the whole town. I think you guys had better explanations though.


----------

